# Tàng kinh cát > Tài liệu & chương trình tiện ích khác >  Cần tuyển thợ kỹ thuật máy cắt cnc

## CNC KỸ THUẬT SỐ

Chào cả nhà.
Xin phép Admin cho Mình đăng tuyển chút nhé.
- Công Ty Mình đang cần tuyển gấp kỹ thuật máy CNC laser, Làm việc tại Q12, TPHCM. Ai có người cần việc làm liên quan thì liên hệ với mình nhé: 0989001289
Xin cảm ơn.

----------

